

Putting a GPS Tracker in the mail - martinml
http://webmonkeyuk.wordpress.com/2012/01/26/putting-a-gps-tracker-in-the-mail/

======
webmonkeyuk
Thanks for submitting this! I previously posted it as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3512392](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3512392)
not sure why it didn't tie this submission back to that

------
revelation
No need for actual digital accelerometers, there are tags that can detect
excessive acceleration (e.g. when a package was dropped) and burn a switch.

~~~
webmonkeyuk
Bit confused by the "burn" bit. Do you mean one of the cheapo vibration
switches?

